# Bishop's score 7????



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello,


I'm 40w + 4 days pregnant and have had a check up with my midwife today. She performed a VE and said my cervix is soft, she can feel baby's head low down and a bubble of membrane on top of its head, I'm 2cm dilated and gave me a bishop's score of 7. I declined a sweep until next week but just wondered is there a rough length of time that you progress from 7-8, 8-9 etc?  Or could I go from 7-10 overnight?  I came out of the appointment really excited thinking that 7 was a fab score but have since read up a bit on google and gather that I would have to 10 or over for labour to be imminent- is that right?  Im panicking that baby is going to appear on Christmas Day or worse still I'll end up with an induction.  My other two labours started spontaneously and i didn't expect this baby to still be inside by now! Any advice much appreciated. 


NM


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Northern monkey

Unfortunately it's a case of how long is a piece of string yes things could happen tonight but mat not happen till Boxing Day! 

Your score is favourable so does look promising but having had two babies before you can stay like that for a while. So I can't really shed any light on when baby is coming I'm afraid other than when he/she is ready! Sorry! 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Kaz.  Do you agree with my midwife that it's unlikely that I will need inducing given that my first two labours started naturally?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 
Every labour is so different, it will hopefully start spontaneously, but women surprise us all the time! 

All the best, 
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Well my first two were certainly completely different - dd1 long, long labour and dd2 delivered by dh at home!  Guess that's why I expected the third one to be quick and on time! It's obviously going to have an obstinate streak... 


Thanks again.   


NM


----------

